# KDS Beginners Machine Polishing II



## -Simon-

KDS - Introduction to Paint Correction - 
Beginners Event - Quarter 4 2012- Date 30th September 2012 (Confirmed)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------










Thanks again to every one who supported the first beginners event at KDS on the *29th of July 2012.*!!!!

The event went really well and the feedback has been very positive, so much so that Kelly has agreed to look at a follow up event later in the year, when the dust settles a little on the summer season :lol:

With this in mind I am looking to build up a list of interested parties as before with a view to firming up the details nearer the time:

*WHEN and WHERE?*

Date: *30th September 2012 (Confirmed)* , at KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ

9-30am to 5pm...

MAP TO KDS KELTEC - www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml

*WHAT?*

An introduction to paint correction aimed at beginners wanting to learn the magic of DA and Rotary polishing.

Kelly and his team will take attendees through the paint correction processes, demo techniques, and split people into groups with everyone then having the opportunity to practise on test panels. The idea is to make the event very hands on! :thumb: If you have your own machine please bring it along to hone your skills on your own unit, but don't worry Kelly has plenty of machines to go around!

Special Guest - Rob from Gtecniq reviewing his range and offering goodies at a 10% discount!

*WHO?*

Hosted by KDS Keltec - http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

*HOW MUCH?*

*Total cost for the enhanced event is £59-00 this is a small uplift on the first trial event and does reflect enhancements requested in feedback from July, including additional refreshments, and more importantly extra KDS training staff. I am sure you will all agree this is great value!

Quick reminder - Please can all attendees PM me with their choice of Pizza from the main menu?

Please use the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :thumb:http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html

Thanks Simon

Deposits of £19-00 to be paid by 14th September with the balance of £40-00 by the 24th of September.*

*Please make payments through Paypal  to Kelly at [email protected] and please remember to include your DW username so that we can ID you. If you are local please feel free to pay by cash.*

*One important notice - all questions to be directed via the thread and me...please do not call KDS directly as Kelly is extremely busy at the moment and is unlikely to be available*

*INFO ON THE LOCATION*

Easy access from all the main roads in Kent, and from London. It's about 12 minutes from the M25.

Loads of parking and plenty of places to grab a bite nearby.

few pics of the KDS workshop if you haven't seen it already -



















KDS II main list:


*Astonhold (Paid in full 24/09/2012) (Pronto Temptation)*
*BKJames (paid in full 01/09/2012) (Hawaiian)*
*Madafwo (Paid in full 14/09/2012) (South of the border)*
*Prgreer (Paid in full 12/09/2012) (Meat feast) *
*Howie Parks (paid in full 24/09/2012) (Chicken BBQ)*
*Pugboi (Paid in full 14/09/2012) (Farmhouse)*
*blackS2000 (paid in full 03/09/2012) (no pizza)*
*Dodd87 (paid in full 01/09/2012) (Chicken BBQ)*
*Horico (Paid in fill 14/09/2012) (Meat feast)*
*Majcas84 (paid 24/09/12) (Veggie)*
*Tonytrucker (paid in full 08/09/2012) (Meat feast)*
*BKJames' mate (paid in full 1/09/2012) (Mexican)*
*Lfrosty (Paid in full 12/09/2012) (Orinetal chicken) *
*Lupostef (paid in full 08/09/2012) (Chicken BBQ)*
*Mstenn (paid 24/09/12) (No pizza) *
*Melkor (paid in full 30/09/12) (TBC) *
*Rough Diamond (Paid in full 15/09/12) (Pepperoni)*
*RS EDDIE (Paid in full 25/09/12) (Hot pepper passion)*
*filskord (paid in full 30/09/12) (Pepperoni) *
*Bradwill (paid in full 24/9/12) (Meat feast)*
*StevieM3 (Paid in full 15/09/12) (Pepperoni)*
*Bradwil's +1 (paid full in 24/9/12) (Veggie)*
*Dubhead (paid in full 25/09/2012) (Meat feast)*
*Grande_GTI (paid in full 25/09/2012) (Pepperoni plus)*

KDS III reserves:


*Bond (paid in full 25/09/2012) (Oriental chicken)*
*Noddy r32 (Paid in full 03/09/2012) (Chicken BBQ)*
Tangledmonkey* (below cannot attend 30th)*
Swilleth
Palmer02
Durmz
StuartT
Demetri
Markamo
Skuperb
-Triptdi- 
dasdoolip
Roadru77er
Jantekin
HarVTEC
Grin
Grin
VO04IAN
Fisko53
Saabboy
Lilbere
andy_sr
Seazer
Wested
Dave Eviov
Fish
Silicon
Brummie Nige
quagmire
OCD13
Duncs04
RomanvdG
dombooth
Badman gee
Paul_f
Serkie
JayA3sline

KDS Intermediate paint correction dates tbc:


Lupostef
StevieM3
Blacks2000
Astonhold
Dodd87
BKJamesI
BKJamesII
Pugboi
Prgreer
Mstenn
Rough Diamond
Astonhold
Grande_GTI
Dubhead
Majcas
RSeddie
Kev
Markamo
Melkor
Madafwo
Valverjunky
Tony Trucker
Egon
Egon +1
Scotty1982
Bulldog

*Please let me know if you would like to be added to the list..*


----------



## StuartT

I'd be interested in this if you can put me down as a possible. Thanks!


----------



## jan_tekin

Can I be added to the list as well please


----------



## -Kev-

this is a brilliant course for people new to machine polishing, you'll learn so much. well worth travelling to if you're not 'local' :thumb:


----------



## dombooth

Put me as a maybe please. :thumb:

(Dependent on price/date)

Dom


----------



## Fish

Interested depending on the date as I couldn't make the last one.

Fish


----------



## dodd87

I'm interested! 

Matt


----------



## tangledmonkey

Looking forward to it  

Any ideas of roughly when in the year it will be yet Simon?


----------



## -Kev-

tangledmonkey said:


> Looking forward to it
> 
> Any ideas of roughly when in the year it will be yet Simon?


give him a chance, he only posted this thread earlier tonight lol


----------



## Skuperb

Please count me in. Would love to attend


----------



## Demetrios72

I would be interested :thumb:

Depending on date


----------



## Roadru77er

Put me on the list please (date dependant)


----------



## Brummie_Nige

Please put me on the list too. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## harVTEC

Please put me on the list, only half an hour away from me.
Certainly interested price dependant, pennies are short at the moment.

Thanks 

Harv


----------



## Foxx

If you are thinking about it, it's a fantastic day, you'll lean a crazy amount of valuable information and you will be getting tips from the best of the best. It's a sound investment and something not to miss. :thumb:


----------



## dekerf1996

This is a cracking course and a well worked day!!! 

Kelly has a world of knowledge to spread out. 

Only thing i would point out is that the day is likely to over run, as there is so much to cover. On the July course i left early at about 6:25 with kelly still teaching!!!! 

Pizza was great, and Mr Foxx had some great offers to steal your money

If your lucky you will also have Paul Jr there, feed him mars bars and see what he can do with a rotary, just don't touch his 'big foot'!!! ;-)


----------



## vo04lan

can you put me down please


----------



## ocd13

Put my name down please


----------



## -Simon-

tangledmonkey said:


> Looking forward to it
> 
> Any ideas of roughly when in the year it will be yet Simon?


Bit too early to confirm just yet but prob Sept to Oct but will let you know when Kelly has had a chance to work out his schedule....

As a guide only the last course came in at £49-00 inc lunch...but please be aware that this could change and is numbers dependant!

Please subscribe to this post for updates which will be added into the primary post on page one.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## markamo

can you put me on the list please:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

markamo said:


> can you put me on the list please:thumb:


Crickey, bit of a run for you?


----------



## markamo

-Simon- said:


> Crickey, bit of a run for you?


worth it I think:thumb:


----------



## tony trucker

I attended last course simon organised in July and had such a great day I would even consider having another go. 

Brill day and met some great people, to anyone thinking about doing this just put your name down you wont regret it..


----------



## -Simon-

tony trucker said:


> I attended last course simon organised in July and had such a great day I would even consider having another go.
> 
> Brill day and met some great people, to anyone thinking about doing this just put your name down you wont regret it..


Let me know and I'll add you on :thumb:


----------



## tony trucker

Go on then Simon put me down for next course


----------



## -Simon-

tony trucker said:


> Go on then Simon put me down for next course


You're in buddy...tbh there are likely to be some changes which may well suit you :thumb:


----------



## tony trucker

Simon are you attending this course? I could see you enjoyed last course and you done a superb job of bringing it all together..


----------



## -Simon-

tony trucker said:


> Simon are you attending this course? I could see you enjoyed last course and you done a superb job of bringing it all together..


Definitely, I'm looking to spend some more time practising, hopefully with my own machine ;-)...also supporting and coordinating...


----------



## -Kev-

-Simon- said:


> Definitely, I'm looking to spend some more time practising, hopefully with my own machine ;-)...also supporting and coordinating...


waving your arms about and shouting then


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Yep got a few changes this time, only small. 

I will plan this around the KDS staff, so that we are ALL in this time, this will leave me to machine correct a car "live" and then the pupils will be free to watch at leisure and then go onto the training stations when you feel. 

i would guess mid september at present , leaves sometime after waxstock , and not too late in the year for poor weather either :thumb:

will come back with dates 

Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Yep got a few changes this time, only small.
> 
> I will plan this around the KDS staff, so that we are ALL in this time, this will leave me to machine correct a car "live" and then the pupils will be free to watch at leisure and then go onto the training stations when you feel.
> 
> i would guess mid september at present , leaves sometime after waxstock , and not too late in the year for poor weather either :thumb:
> 
> will come back with dates
> 
> Kelly


Cheers Kelly....will keep building the list and chat to you as and when you are free!


----------



## Bkjames

I see i am on the list can you put my mate down too mate as he is interested 


Brian


----------



## -Simon-

Bkjames said:


> I see i am on the list can you put my mate down too mate as he is interested
> 
> Brian


All done :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames

-Simon- said:


> All done :thumb:


Cheer's mate:thumb:

Brian


----------



## gatman

Was a great day when i did it, you will all learn alot


----------



## -Simon-

gatman said:


> Was a great day when i did it, you will all learn alot


cheers Chris :thumb:


----------



## tangledmonkey

Sounds great! Please please please do it after the 14th as I'm on holiday until then lol!

Any pics from the previous day?


----------



## -Simon-

tangledmonkey said:


> Sounds great! Please please please do it after the 14th as I'm on holiday until then lol!
> 
> Any pics from the previous day?


I'm away in September too so I'm hoping for last Sunday :wave:


----------



## Fish

Well if it's either of the first two weekends I'm out (again ).

Fish


----------



## LFrosty

Please add me to this list. I heard great things about the first course.


----------



## -Simon-

LFrosty said:


> Please add me to this list. I heard great things about the first course.


Added....:wave:


----------



## -Simon-

Fish said:


> Well if it's either of the first two weekends I'm out (again ).
> 
> Fish


Will try to avoid & tbh probably too close to Waxstock.............


----------



## swilleth

I would like to be added to the list if possible please?


----------



## -Simon-

swilleth said:


> I would like to be added to the list if possible please?


Done :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

I'll be in depending on date and price :thumb:


----------



## durmz

Ide be interested pending date and cost. Whats ball park figure?


----------



## Bond

Add me to the list please


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -Simon-

Cheers guys....last event was £49-00....cracking value! :thumb:


----------



## durmz

Yeah that is good value, just the date to worry about now


----------



## Palmer02

Hi I'm interested if it is after sep as away.
Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

Palmer02 said:


> Hi I'm interested if it is after sep as away.
> Thanks


Added to reserves :thumb:


----------



## dave_evoiv

I'm interested. Put me down as well please! Would be great if it was the last week in Sept/First week of Oct as I have two weeks of work


----------



## seazer

-Simon- said:


> KDS - Introduction to Paint Correction -
> Beginners Event - Quarter 4 2012- Date tbc
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to every one who supported the first beginners event at KDS on the *29th of July 2012.*!!!!
> 
> The event went really well and the feedback has been very positive, so much so that Kelly has agreed to look at a follow up event later in the year, when the dust settles a little on the summer season :lol:
> 
> With this in mind I am looking to build up a list of interested parties as before with a view to firming up the details nearer the time:
> 
> *WHEN and WHERE?*
> 
> Date tbc , at KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ
> 
> 9-30am to 5pm...
> 
> MAP TO KDS KELTEC - www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml
> 
> *WHAT?*
> 
> An introduction to paint correction aimed at beginners wanting to learn the magic of DA and Rotary polishing.
> 
> Kelly and his team will take attendees through the paint correction processes, demo techniques, and split people into groups with everyone then having the opportunity to practice on test panels. The idea is to make the event very hands on! :thumb: If you have your own machine please bring it along to hone your skills on your own unit, but don't worry Kelly has plenty of machines to go around!
> 
> More details of the agenda to follow...
> 
> Finally, if all this wasn't enough there will be goodies to buy at generous discount prices thanks to Kelly.
> 
> *WHO?*
> 
> Hosted by KDS Keltec - http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/
> 
> *HOW MUCH?*
> 
> DW price tbc... Kelly will be taking deposits closer to the day, with the balance payable on attendance.
> 
> *INFO ON THE LOCATION*
> 
> Easy access from all the main roads in Kent, and from London. It's about 12 minutes from the M25.
> 
> Loads of parking and plenty of places to grab a bite nearby.
> 
> few pics of the KDS workshop if you haven't seen it already -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KDS II reserve list:
> 
> 
> -Triptdi-
> BKJames
> Tangledmonkey
> Madafwo
> Prgreer
> Saabboy
> Lilbere
> Howie Parks
> Grin
> Grin
> Fisko53
> blackS2000
> StuartT
> Jantekin
> dombooth
> Fish
> Dodd87
> Skuperb
> Demetri
> Roadru77er
> Brummie Nige
> HarVTEC
> OCD13
> VO04IAN
> Markamo
> Tonytrucker
> BKJames' mate
> Lfrosty
> Swilleth
> Lupostef
> 
> September reserves:
> 
> 
> Durmz
> Bond
> Palmer02
> 
> *Please let me know if you would like to be added to the list..*


I'm defo up for this put me on list, dm me the prices. Thanks


----------



## horico

I'm interested. I've got the last two weeks of September off too so might be lucky! 

Can I be added to the list date dependant? 

Matt


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

List of attendees for next meet is building rapidly, so thanks for your interest...Please make sure that you subscribe to the thread for updates, but note that these are unlikely to be posted prior to Waxstock as Kelly has his hands full until then...

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Madafwo

Just subscribed to this thread. Hoping it falls on a day I'm not working.


----------



## howie parks

Any news on this?


----------



## Duncs04

Please could you add me to this list? Read about the last course and it looks great!


----------



## dasdoolip

Hi Guys

please add me to the list for this event too. Bought a DA last month and haven't had the nerve to use it yet :newbie:


----------



## -Simon-

howie parks said:


> Any news on this?


Hopefully an update next week or so, as mentioned above Kelly is prepping for Waxstock...so up to his neck in it :lol: Please subscribe for updates...

Regards

Simon


----------



## astonhold

If its not too late I would be interested. Can I be added?


----------



## silicon

Hi, 

Would really appreciate if you could put my name down on the list as well. Only just found this forum! What a godsend!

Cheers,


----------



## Grin

Just found the new thread and want to reaffirm my interest. Already on the list and hoping I can make the proposed date, whenever it may be.


----------



## -Simon-

Grin said:


> Just found the new thread and want to reaffirm my interest. Already on the list and hoping I can make the proposed date, whenever it may be.


See page 1 two places booked for you :thumb:


----------



## majcas84

I'd be interested to attend the next available course please.


----------



## quagmire

id also like in on this ( exact date dependant due to work commitments )


----------



## Wested

Hi, after seeing Kelly's Q&A at Waxstock today I would be very interested in signing up, date dependant of course.


----------



## StevieM3

Yep I would be up for it too....need to get more confident with my DA.


----------



## -Simon-

quagmire said:


> id also like in on this ( exact date dependant due to work commitments )





Wested said:


> Hi, after seeing Kelly's Q&A at Waxstock today I would be very interested in signing up, date dependant of course.





StevieM3 said:


> Yep I would be up for it too....need to get more confident with my DA.





majcas84 said:


> I'd be interested to attend the next available course please.


All added guys...please subscribe for updates :thumb:


----------



## Valverjunky

Same as tony trucker I would like to be out down as the first won was so good 
Date depending lol


----------



## -Simon-

Valverjunky said:


> Same as tony trucker I would like to be out down as the first won was so good
> Date depending lol


Added matey :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

The great news is that Kelly has set a provisional date of the 30th of September for the second beginners event! :thumb:

This is still subject to a final confirmation as Kelly wants to ensure the whole team are available this time around.

We are looking to make some enhancements to the event, which may mean there will need to be a slight uplift in the price, however please note that Kelly has emphasised he will not compromise on quality or value for money.

Please keep an eye open for final confirmation of price and dates shortly.

Thanks for your patience guys,

Regards

Simon


----------



## Pugboi

Would really like to get on this if I can please !! Can drop a deposit up to Kelly ASAP :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

30th of September sounds superb to me as I've just bought my new rotary as well . 

Any confirmation on price and when and go we can pay?


----------



## RomanvdG

Hi

Could you put me on the list please


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

so first update , 

i have checked with staff and they can all make the 30th of september, now i need to see if steve hugget the new polishing champ and Roy the polishing losser  :lol:

Roy your a winner in my eyes 


hopefully both are ok to do another great day for you guys 

kelly


----------



## Lupostef

I hope so really looking forward to it . Bought my new Flex at Waxstock so eager for some practice :thumb:


----------



## Madafwo

30th of September would be perfect for me as well. Once the date and price are confirmed I'm in.


----------



## dombooth

Can't make the 30th, sorry guys. 

Dom


----------



## Fish

To my surprise I'll be able to attend this. 

Fish


----------



## -Simon-

Pugboi said:


> Would really like to get on this if I can please !! Can drop a deposit up to Kelly ASAP :thumb:


Added to the reserves for now...


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> 30th of September sounds superb to me as I've just bought my new rotary as well .
> 
> Any confirmation on price and when and go we can pay?


Further details on price will follow shortly...


----------



## -Simon-

dombooth said:


> Can't make the 30th, sorry guys.
> 
> Dom


Sorry Dom....will keep you on the reserves


----------



## Pugboi

-Simon- said:


> Added to the reserves for now...


Thanks a lot !! Can not wait !!


----------



## andy_sr

Hi Simon

Could you put me on the list please.

Thanks


----------



## mstenn

Hi Simon, 

Can i be put on the September 30th List also

Regards

Marc


----------



## Melkor

Hi could I be put on the list 
I would definitely attend 
Cheers


----------



## Bkjames

30th September is good for me and my mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## dasdoolip

Simon

Unfortunately 30th Sept is the ONLY Sunday this year that I can't make. I have a tattoo appointment at the London Tattoo Convention that day and as it's a foreign artist I can't re-book.

I will definitely be up for it if you decide to put on an event in the future.

Apologies

Darren


----------



## -Simon-

Bkjames said:


> 30th September is good for me and my mate :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Great!


----------



## -Simon-

dasdoolip said:


> Simon
> 
> Unfortunately 30th Sept is the ONLY Sunday this year that I can't make. I have a tattoo appointment at the London Tattoo Convention that day and as it's a foreign artist I can't re-book.
> 
> I will definitely be up for it if you decide to put on an event in the future.
> 
> Apologies
> 
> Darren


Hi Darren,

Don't worry will keep you in the reserve list...the way numbers are building up I am expecting a followup event in Q4. :thumb:

Regards

Simon


----------



## tony trucker

-Simon- said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The great news is that Kelly has set a provisional date of the 30th of September for the second beginners event! :thumb:
> 
> This is still subject to a final confirmation as Kelly wants to ensure the whole team are available this time around.
> 
> We are looking to make some enhancements to the event, which may mean there will need to be a slight uplift in the price, however please note that Kelly has emphasised he will not compromise on quality or value for money.
> 
> Please keep an eye open for final confirmation of price and dates shortly.
> 
> Thanks for your patience guys,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Simon


Last course was too cheap to be honest, £49-00 including pizza. Kelly is such a master of his craft I will be there at whatever price he decides to charge!!


----------



## -Simon-

Ok for all those subscribers page one has been updated as follows:

*HOW MUCH?*

*Total cost for the enhanced event is £59-00 this is a small uplift on the first trial event and does reflect enhancements requested in feedback from July, including additional refreshments, and more importantly extra KDS training staff. I am sure you will all agree this is great value!

Deposits of £19-00 to be paid by 14th September with the balance of £40-00 by the 24th of September.*

*Please make payments through Paypal as a gift to Kelly at [email protected] or if you are local please feel free to pay by cash.*

One important notice - due to my family holiday I will be unable to update the thread between the 15th of September and the 24th so please be patient with me :lol:

Finally, please only pay your deposit if you are on the *main list*, places will be made available to the reserve list from the 14th of September only if a deposit is unpaid at this point!

Really looking forward to meeting you all on the 30th of September :thumb:


----------



## Roy

Kelly @ KDS said:


> so first update ,
> 
> i have checked with staff and they can all make the 30th of september, now i need to see if steve hugget the new polishing champ and Roy the polishing losser  :lol:
> 
> Roy your a winner in my eyes
> 
> hopefully both are ok to do another great day for you guys
> 
> kelly


Yes, that's fine with me :buffer:


----------



## ocd13

Sorry for sounding a tad dumb but I don't understand the lists lol
They both say they are reserve lists? 
Help please


----------



## Pugboi

Wish I joined sooner !! 17th on the reserve list !! Oh well hope a lot of people drop out lol :doublesho


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

There are 30 spaces on each training group day , the first list .

But as people drop off the first list then people on the second reserve list come forward onto main list (i guess the first list should be called main list) , anyone thats missed out or cant make it will go back onto main list for the next group training later on in the year .

it basically rolls over :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Pugboi

Kelly @ KDS said:


> There are 30 spaces on each training group day , the first list .
> 
> But as people drop off the first list then people on the second reserve list come forward onto main list (i guess the first list should be called main list) , anyone thats missed out or cant make it will go back onto main list for the next group training later on in the year .
> 
> it basically rolls over :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Cheers ( for the roll over ) :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> There are 30 spaces on each training group day , the first list .
> 
> But as people drop off the first list then people on the second reserve list come forward onto main list (i guess the first list should be called main list) , anyone thats missed out or cant make it will go back onto main list for the next group training later on in the year .
> 
> it basically rolls over :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Sorry about that error....now amended :lol:


----------



## Bkjames

Can i pay in full for me and my mate? Or do i have to pay the deposit first?


Brian


----------



## -Simon-

Bkjames said:


> Can i pay in full for me and my mate? Or do i have to pay the deposit first?
> 
> Brian


Please feel free to pay in full now if you prefer....Just make sure if you use Paypal you include select 
pay by gift and include your DW user name so that we can id you :thumb:

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Bkjames

Bkjames's


-Simon- said:


> Please feel free to pay in full now if you prefer....Just make sure if you use Paypal you include select
> pay by gift and include your DW user name so that we can id you :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Simon


Cheers mate just sent £118 for me (Brian) and my mate (Stuart)

Cheers Brian


----------



## Lupostef

I'll get payed up when I'm back, should be next weekend if thats ok?


----------



## dodd87

Just made payment, thanks again - looking forward to meeting you all. 

Matt


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> I'll get payed up when I'm back, should be next weekend if thats ok?


No problem buddy...:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

dodd87 said:


> Just made payment, thanks again - looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt, will update the main list on confirmation from Kelly :thumb:


----------



## howie parks

so?

KDS II *main* list:
-Triptdi-
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks
Grin
Grin
Fisko53
blackS2000
StuartT
Jantekin
dombooth
Fish
Dodd87
Skuperb
Demetri
Roadru77er
Brummie Nige
HarVTEC
OCD13
VO04IAN
Markamo
Tonytrucker
BKJames' mate
Lfrosty
Swilleth
Lupostef

September reserves:
Durmz
Bond
Palmer02


----------



## -Simon-

howie parks said:


> so?
> 
> KDS II *main* list:
> -Triptdi-
> BKJames
> Tangledmonkey
> Madafwo
> Prgreer
> Saabboy
> Lilbere
> Howie Parks
> Grin
> Grin
> Fisko53
> blackS2000
> StuartT
> Jantekin
> dombooth
> Fish
> Dodd87
> Skuperb
> Demetri
> Roadru77er
> Brummie Nige
> HarVTEC
> OCD13
> VO04IAN
> Markamo
> Tonytrucker
> BKJames' mate
> Lfrosty
> Swilleth
> Lupostef
> 
> September reserves:
> Durmz
> Bond
> Palmer02


Sorted via PM...you are on the main list :thumb:


----------



## swilleth

I have just checked this and unfortunately I cannot attend as I am on shift on the 30th.
Could you please remove me from the list and let somebody else go. 
Regards Simon.


----------



## Rough Diamond

can you ad me to a list please i only live down the road from there and i will pay asap when i know i`m booked in.....


----------



## -Simon-

Rough Diamond said:


> can you ad me to a list please i only live down the road from there and i will pay asap when i know i`m booked in.....


Added to the reserves, please keep an eye out for updates!


----------



## RS EDDIE

Hi is there any spaces left on this course?? 

Can pay in full asap as soon as you can tell me if there are any slots available. Many thanks, Edd.


----------



## -Simon-

RS EDDIE said:


> Hi is there any spaces left on this course??
> 
> Can pay in full asap as soon as you can tell me if there are any slots available. Many thanks, Edd.


Added to the reserves list please subscribe for updates :thumb:


----------



## RS EDDIE

How do I subscribe??? Thanks.


----------



## astonhold

At the top of this page there is a menu called 'Thread Tools'. Click on that and choose 'Subscribe To Thread'. Simples!


----------



## -Simon-

Just a quick note to ask those on the main list who cannot make the 30th to let me know asap :thumb:

As you know we have a very strong list of reserves and I would like to make spaces available to your fellow members asap if anyone is unable to attend....

This event really is a great opportunity to learn from the best, so simply not to be missed 

Cheers 


Simon


----------



## Lupostef

Payment sent in full  

(Unique Transaction ID6356311000240802M)

Really looking forward to it and meeting you all :wave:

Stef.


----------



## tony trucker

Paid in full, Unique Transaction ID2WC49299K4176935S) 


A big thankyou to simon and kelly for organising what will be another great day out!!


----------



## -Simon-

tony trucker said:


> Paid in full, Unique Transaction ID2WC49299K4176935S)
> 
> A big thankyou to simon and kelly for organising what will be another great day out!!


Cheers Tony,

Look forward to seeing you on the 30th :thumb:


----------



## Skuperb

Gutted to have to say this but gonna have to pull out. Hope the reserve that takes my place has a good time. Gutted, gutted, gutted.


----------



## Rough Diamond

for those on the reserves list that dont get on the top list,will we go to the top of the list for the next event if there is another....


----------



## -Simon-

Rough Diamond said:


> for those on the reserves list that dont get on the top list,will we go to the top of the list for the next event if there is another....


You'll get a spot I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## markamo

Rough Diamond said:


> for those on the reserves list that dont get on the top list,will we go to the top of the list for the next event if there is another....


hope so:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Simon, cheeky i know but any idea on what will be for sale? 
I'm going to be bringing my new Flex along with me only have a 3m backing plate and my Hexlogic pads that I used with my DA. Only asking as I'm unsure weather to buy a new spot backing plate and a few other goodies, pads and polishes etc or hold out untill the day?
Thanks 
Stef :wave:


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> Simon, cheeky i know but any idea on what will be for sale?
> I'm going to be bringing my new Flex along with me only have a 3m backing plate and my Hexlogic pads that I used with my DA. Only asking as I'm unsure weather to buy a new spot backing plate and a few other goodies, pads and polishes etc or hold out until the day?
> Thanks
> Stef :wave:


Hey buddy...just pm me what you need and I'll ask Kelly if he can get in...Shinerama attended the last event but not sure whether this will happen this time around....


----------



## Lupostef

-Simon- said:


> Hey buddy...just pm me what you need and I'll ask Kelly if he can get in...Shinerama attended the last event but not sure whether this will happen this time around....


I was planning on a new spot backing plate, pads and polishes, the works basically :lol:

The sensible thing to do would be to hold out until the day and see what I like using whilst with you guys before buying I suppose and take a gamble that it'll be there on the day :thumb: Could be expensive if the Shinerama guys are there as well though!!

All sounds a bit to logical for me the plan will probably last another couple of days :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys, 

Just to advise that the cut off for deposits is Friday....I have pm'd everyone on the main list to check that the places are still required but I have yet to hear back from everyone 

Please be aware that I will be unable to update the thread from 15/9 until 25/9.

Kind regards


Simon


----------



## Pugboi

Cheers for letting me join this !! Roll on the 30th :thumb::thumb:


----------



## filskord

I would like to attend this course. please can I be added to the main list? thanks in advance.


----------



## LFrosty

Just paid in full - looking forward to it.


----------



## -Simon-

filskord said:


> I would like to attend this course. please can I be added to the main list? thanks in advance.


Added:thumb:


----------



## astonhold

Hello

Deposit paid just now (Unique Transaction ID0RS58532ST6773547). Looking forward to it

Regards

astonhold


----------



## horico

Payment in full sent. 

Matt


----------



## Madafwo

Payment sent in full.

(Unique Transaction ID72D87359F47550815)


----------



## Bond

Deposit paid


----------



## bradwil

Hi
I would also like to do this training if possible.
Thanks


----------



## Pugboi

Went up kds today and paid in full !! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

OK guys..some main list members still to pay their deposit...Please note that I will be making these spaces available to the reserve list from midnight....

Anyone, who has already paid please let me know if you have any friends who may be interested in coming along to what promises to be a great day :lol:

Cheers


Simon


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

My update for the day . 

we will have an extra guy (kds staff demoing machine correction and if any paint questions and enquires) than last time, this allow's me to machine correct live in front of 1 pupil or maybe 30 pupils lol on simons very own car :buffer: , hopefully it wont be 30 as the rest of the teachers wont be doing much .

Also extra refreshments as from feedback of last training day. 

i will fine "tune" what we did on the last training day , 

not entirely sure but may have a product manufacture with us too , (not a shop) meaning more in depth questions can be asked if needed. 

for the guys who cant make this one i will IF the numbers are higher enough do another day later on in the year , the only down side is the weather starts to cool off it can become i touch cold inside and puts a slight damper on the day or get through a lot more hot drinks :lol:

also my new website is very close to being live , there will be a few pics of each day on there so brush your hair put on your smartest cloths as you will be on the web , Roy from pro valet from many years ago has managed to fit in just his belly :lol: this time i will get ALL of you 


kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Cheers Kelly...thanks for the update :thumb:


----------



## Pugboi

Can't believe people have not paid up on the main list !! I was 17th on the reserve and I'm in !! :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Pugboi said:


> Can't believe people have not paid up on the main list !! I was 17th on the reserve and I'm in !! :thumb:


The main list is still open until midnight so still some time...unfortunately times are tough....

Anyway look forward to seeing you on the day


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Next update , 

the company thats attending the next training day is Gtechniq , i think there maybe some new products too , i am receiving samples next week :thumb:

so anything you need to know about the range or buy then Rob will be on hand through out the day :thumb:

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Good Morning Guys,

*Moved the six reserves onto the main list and those who had not paid a deposit onto a reserve list for the next event....If you would like to be taken off the reserve list please can you PM me?*

I have PM'd the six to request payment of your deposit asap....Please note that any surplus spaces will ultimately be made available on a first come first served basis....

*Anyone who is interested in joining us, but was perhaps put off by the long reserves list please let me know? Assuming the six I've added still wish to come there are 8 places left, although I do expect them to go quickly! :thumb: *

Thanks again

Simon


----------



## StevieM3

Just sent my payment over now:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

while simon is on his hols i will keep the thread updated as much as possible :thumb:

No 17 on main list mstenn has paid £19 deposit by paypal 

no 29 on reserve list SteveM3 ha paid £59 in full by paypal 

i have let simon know that you have both paid too :thumb:

kelly


----------



## bradwil

Just paid my deposit.
Thanks


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

No 22 on main list Bradwill paid deposit £19 

kelly


----------



## Rough Diamond

Payment Sent in full (Unique Transaction ID2Y60104274823313C)
sorry forgot to put user name on payment


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

no 21 on main list filskord paid deposit £19 


kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

no 19 paid in full Rough Diamond £59 by paypal 

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Updated...we have WIFI :thumb:


----------



## RS EDDIE

Hi, i recieved a pm from you but cant read it as ive got less than 10 posts!!!! Could you post up whats it about, many thanks.


----------



## -Simon-

RS EDDIE said:


> Hi, i recieved a pm from you but cant read it as ive got less than 10 posts!!!! Could you post up whats it about, many thanks.


Just to let you know you're in :thumb:

Please get your deposit to Kelly ASAP or let me know by return if you can't make it!

Re PM's why not welcome some fellow newbies, you will need to be able to read these for essential updates on the day 

Regards

Simon


----------



## bradwil

Hi Simon

I have a mate that would also like to attend on the 30/09 with me.
He is not registered on the site. 
Can I get a +1 please?


----------



## -Simon-

bradwil said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> I have a mate that would also like to attend on the 30/09 with me.
> He is not registered on the site.
> Can I get a +1 please?


Done and added to main list as Bradwil's +1 :thumb:

Please could you arrange his deposit...

Thanks

Simon


----------



## bradwil

-Simon- said:


> Done and added to main list as Bradwil's +1 :thumb:
> 
> Please could you arrange his deposit...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simon


Deposit paid.

Thanks


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

bradwil paid deposit for +1 by paypal 

kelly


----------



## badman gee

hello, id like to be added to the next available course please.

dates being suitable of course, 

thanks

mark


----------



## -Simon-

badman gee said:


> hello, id like to be added to the next available course please.
> 
> dates being suitable of course,
> 
> thanks
> 
> mark


PM'd still a few places left for the 30th.....


----------



## RS EDDIE

Lovely. Im going to paypal my deposit today, when im home. Many thanks, see you on the day!!!!:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*Quick reminder - Please can all attendees PM me with their choice of Pizza from the main menu?

Please use the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :thumb:http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html

If you can't PM try getting your post count up by welcoming newbies or email me via [email protected]

Thanks Simon*


----------



## Rough Diamond

cant pm u simon
Pepperoni Plus will do me


----------



## RS EDDIE

Me neither, anything Hot tho will do me, thanks.:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Rough Diamond said:


> cant pm u simon
> Pepperoni Plus will do me


Ok buddy can you send an email to [email protected] with your christian name?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## RS EDDIE

Hi Mate, just sent the £19.00 deposit, can you post up on here to let me know you got it, thanks, Edd.:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

RS EDDIE said:


> Hi Mate, just sent the £19.00 deposit, can you post up on here to let me know you got it, thanks, Edd.:thumb:


No problem....will update on confirmation from Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Simon- said:


> No problem....will update on confirmation from Kelly :thumb:


done

kelly


----------



## Lupostef

Chicken BBQ looks to be the one 

Looking forward to it both the day and pizza :lol:


----------



## Pugboi

Pm sent mate mines a farm house please !! Also think someone is going to have there work cut out with me as just got deal of the year on eBay !! :thumb:

Pugboi terry farmhouse please


----------



## -Simon-

Pugboi said:


> Pm sent mate mines a farm house please !! Also think someone is going to have there work cut out with me as just got deal of the year on eBay !! :thumb:
> 
> Pugboi terry farmhouse please


What's the story?


----------



## Pugboi

-Simon- said:


> What's the story?


Got a silver line rotary polisher with 6 pads megs #205 autosmart evo 1 and evo 3 all for £60 I think that is a bargin !! :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob

Kelly has asked me to be present and give you all a bit of an insight into the skunkworks that has come out of the relationship between Gtechniq and an exceptionally demanding and uncompromising customer that is Mr Kelly "I need to clone myself because people keep bringing me their pride and joy and there are only 24 hours in the day to make them beautiful but I will still take as much time it takes to do a full respray to do the promo bonnet for waxstock" Harris. You will find that he doesn't cut any corners - perfection takes as long as it takes and this will be the best £60 you will ever spend on Detailing. In short he's a maniac and a rare kind that is not only an exceptional artisan but also a person who can communicate. And he can really communicate! 

so

anyway

we will definitely be playing second fiddle on the day you will get to see some of our yet to be released products that are undergoing field trials and we will also have the small can of EXO ready by then and a 10% discount on our range.


----------



## -Simon-

Pugboi said:


> Got a silver line rotary polisher with 6 pads megs #205 autosmart evo 1 and evo 3 all for £60 I think that is a bargin !! :thumb:


You know I seriously have looked at these and would be really interested in checking your's out!

What a great opportunity to put it to the test!

Looking forward to seeing you on the day :buffer:

Regards

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

gtechrob said:


> Kelly has asked me to be present and give you all a bit of an insight into the skunkworks that has come out of the relationship between Gtechniq and an exceptionally demanding and uncompromising customer that is Mr Kelly "I need to clone myself because people keep bringing me their pride and joy and there are only 24 hours in the day to make them beautiful but I will still take as much time it takes to do a full respray to do the promo bonnet for waxstock" Harris. You will find that he doesn't cut any corners - perfection takes as long as it takes and this will be the best £60 you will ever spend on Detailing. In short he's a maniac and a rare kind that is not only an exceptional artisan but also a person who can communicate. And he can really communicate!
> 
> so
> 
> anyway
> 
> we will definitely be playing second fiddle on the day you will get to see some of our yet to be released products that are undergoing field trials and we will also have the small can of EXO ready by then and a 10% discount on our range.


Hi Rob,

Thanks for the update Dr Detail....What a great partnership for the day the ultimate man with a machine and the ultimate detailing chemist in one place for our polishing pleasure....looking forward to your demo's on the day :lol:

Still a few spaces left, so don't linger time is running out....

Regards

Simon


----------



## Pugboi

-Simon- said:


> You know I seriously have looked at these and would be really interested in checking your's out!
> 
> What a great opportunity to put it to the test!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you on the day :buffer:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Simon


Well I thought I'd get a machine for the day as I was going to buy one soon and why not start with something I've already got so I can be shown how to get the best of it under a pro's eye :thumb:


----------



## horico

PM'd my order. Made me hungry!


----------



## Bkjames

PM'd mine and my mates order over Simon :thumb:


Brian


----------



## astonhold

Pm'd my order the other day. I trust you received it Simon? Cheers


----------



## -Simon-

Updated on page 1 :thumb:


----------



## Madafwo

gtechrob said:


> and a 10% discount on our range.


Oh dear...


----------



## cypukas

Any spaces left?


----------



## -Simon-

cypukas said:


> Any spaces left?


Sure, would you like to be added for the 30th?

Now only 5 spots remaining....


----------



## gtechrob

Madafwo said:


> Oh dear...


heh - don't worry - the pain is only temporary :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys...

A special request for you...*please could I ask that all questions relating to these events are directed through the thread and via me?*

As you will know KDS is extremely busy at the moment, and Kelly is offering his support and expertise at a fraction of his normal rate...it is therefore essential and imo quite reasonable that we avoid interupting his day job 

Any thing that I am unable to cover off I will refer on the member's behalf. :thumb:

*All payments must be made by Paypal (as a gift) as facilities to pay by debit or credit card are not on offer.*

Thanks for your consideration :thumb:


----------



## Pugboi

Is it Sunday yet ?? Got a machine burning a hole in my boot that I really need to get using !! :buffer::buffer:


----------



## david_pupu

guys, please don't forget the detail report ^_^


----------



## Lupostef

Pugboi said:


> Is it Sunday yet ?? Got a machine burning a hole in my boot that I really need to get using !! :buffer::buffer:


Likewise can't wait to give it a whirl!!!


----------



## Lupostef

Pugboi said:


> Is it Sunday yet ?? Got a machine burning a hole in my boot that I really need to get using !! :buffer::buffer:


Likewise can't wait to give it a whirl!!!:buffer:


----------



## Hightimez_123

Is there any spaces left? also what will we learn on this day course?


----------



## -Simon-

Hightimez_123 said:


> Is there any spaces left? also what will we learn on this day course?


Hi buddy,

Yes, there are a few spaces left however I recommend that if you would like one you confirm quickly....a surprising number of spaces went over the last few days on KDS I.

In terms of content this really is a beginners event....the idea is to give newbies to paint correction the opportunity to get their hands on some different types of polishers and practise with an experienced trainer on panels prepared by Kelly. Expect to be split into groups for the day and to rotate around different work stations with time on rotary and da machines, handling the machines and correcting different defects.

The idea is to practise some basic techniques such as selecting pads and polishes and handling the machines safely. In addition there will be demos throughout the day including a live correction by Kelly....expect time seeing the progression as the groups rotate.

In addition Rob from Gtechniq will be on hand to discuss his well know product range and answering any questions you may have. He is generously offering a 10% discount on purchases made on the day.

Hope this helps...I along with the first group really enjoyed the event...it really helped build a bit of confidence to pick up a machine and get polishing....and all under the expert gaze of Mr Harris.


----------



## Hightimez_123

-Simon- said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Yes, there are a few spaces left however I recommend that if you would like one you confirm quickly....a surprising number of spaces went over the last few days on KDS I.
> 
> In terms of content this really is a beginners event....the idea is to give newbies to paint correction the opportunity to get there hands on some different types of polishers and practise with an experienced trainer on panels prepared by Kelly. Expect to be split into groups for the day and to rotate around different work stations with time on rotary and da machines, handling the machines and correcting different defect
> 
> The idea is to practise some basic techniques such as selecting pads and polishes and handling the machines safely. In addition there will be demos throughout the day including a live correction by Kelly....expect time seeing the progression as the groups rotate.
> 
> In addition Rob from Gtechniq will be on hand to discuss his well know product range and answering any questions you may have. He is generously offering a 10% discount on purchases made on the day.
> 
> Hope this helps...I along with the first group really enjoyed the event...it really helped build a bit of confidence to pick up a machine and get polishing....and all under the expert gaze of Mr Harris.


Will we be shown how to wet sand and polish and thought how to use and paint depth reading device??? Also if I decide to come up to the course will I be able to pay for it tommorow?


----------



## -Simon-

Hightimez_123 said:


> Will we be shown how to wet sand and polish and thought how to use and paint depth reading device??? Also if I decide to come up to the course will I be able to pay for it tommorow?


Wet sanding and pdg are more advanced techniques which will not feature on the beginners course I'm afraid...please keep in mind this is a newbies event.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Hightimez_123

-Simon- said:


> Wet sanding and pdg are more advanced techniques which will not feature on the beginners course I'm afraid...please keep in mind this is a newbies event.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Simon


How many course do I need to attend till I can learn advanced technics example wet sanding? how much are the courses? How quick can I complete them? Is it possible to complete them in a few days? Rather than keep travelling down from Birmingham.


----------



## Pugboi

Hightimez_123 said:


> How many course do I need to attend till I can learn advanced technics example wet sanding? how much are the courses? How quick can I complete them? Is it possible to complete them in a few days? Rather than keep travelling down from Birmingham.


Kelly does a few different traing corses but he can tailor anything you want !! I believe they start from about £450 per day and its a two day corse !! ( will prob be corrected ) :thumb:


----------



## Hightimez_123

Pugboi said:


> Kelly does a few different traing corses but he can tailor anything you want !! I believe they start from about £450 per day and its a two day corse !! ( will prob be corrected ) :thumb:


£450 a day and two day course so thats £900. just to Learn how to wet sand. :lol: The Beginners course which teaches you basic technics like selecting pads and polishes and handling the machines safely is only £60. Which is Obviouly the first day of the two day course your telling me about, so where have you got £450 from that Doesn't make any sense Sorry!


----------



## -Simon-

Hightimez_123 said:


> £450 a day and two day course so thats £900. just to Learn how to wet sand. :lol: The Beginners course which teaches you basic technics like selecting pads and polishes and handling the machines safely is only £60. Which is Obviouly the first day of the two day course your telling me about, so where have you got £450 from that Doesn't make any sense Sorry!


Ok, to clarify this is a beginners course that I have arranged with Kelly for the benefit of newbies who have little or no experience of machine polishing...The training can only be offered at this price with a minimum of 30 members and is a very special deal for us.

The techniques you describe are intermediate/advanced...this course is entirely seperate from the other 1:1 master classes Kelly offers and should not be confused with these highly focused events designed around the advanced/Pro detailer.

I guess you have two options. Either consider a group event closer to home which includes the areas you are interested in at a group based rate http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279694, or accept if you want 1:1 training with one of the UK's premier detailers you will have to pay their rates.

Hope this helps clear up what is on offer but if I can be of more help please feel free to PM me :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I have quickly skipped through the latest posts . 

I carry out group training and one 2 one training. 

sometimes bespoke 2-3 people and share the cost of one 2 one training.

My new website should be next week for launch (been saying that for last 2 weeks) will have the info of course with PDF download files. 

Group training is split into 
basic 
Intermidate 
Advance 

My one 2 one is split into training modules , IE

paint depth gauges
washing 
claying 
engine cleaning 
interior cleaning 
leather re-colouring 
machine correction 
wet sanding 
glass scratch removal
camera still and video usage
waxes sealents , quart coatings
inspection and meeting customer
hand over of vehicle 
and so on 


The group days work perfect for hobby guys and keen detailers .

one to one are for detailers that are either about to enter the professional world of detailing or are all ready a pro that wants to speed up process , learn how to wet sand , learn how to make the business and quality to a higher level. 

I have done a Advanced group day at my unit with dodo juice in july which covered wet sanding and one at shinearama to cover higher up the country , i only do one or two per year as thats about right for the enquires.

this was £79 per person .

If you went to waxstock i done an hour of wet sanding in front of a group on stage , so for £8 entry you could of got free training for an hour or so.

My one to one training is for the pro guys who see the real value in learning the correct way and speed up their process , i have had a guy from Austraila , and a few from Europe with more enquires from far east. 

The feedback has been great for one to one and pupils saying how its saved far more than the cost for training as they are detailing everyday and sped up their working time . 

Of course one to one training is so that the pupil learns as much as possible and i can put all my attention into that one pupil . 

group days are an incite into small areas of the more common detailing process ,
the difference with the KD group days is that i how have 4 full time detailers 3 being KDS staff and one part time detailer (who one detailing comp at waxstock), 
so my group days are split into smaller groups which means you are getting closer to one to one training than group training in numbers , but the very low cost of group training. 

i am doing my best to cater and alter my training days (call it refining) to make them the best it can be . 

this time round there will be advance machine from myself on simons car 

HTH Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Cheers Kelly....I am sure this will help members to understand how the beginners' event fits with your broader training offerings and avoid any confusion...


----------



## Pugboi

What's hard to understand its basic traing ??


----------



## Lupostef

Ill be in for another advanced day if there will be another?


----------



## badman gee

i asked to be put down for the course after september, but im not on the list.


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> Ill be in for another advanced day if there will be another?


Hi Stef,

Will look at these after next weekend's event.

Regards

Simon


----------



## paul_f

Can you out me down for the next course please

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Simon-

paul_f said:


> Can you out me down for the next course please
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Sure...still a few spots for Sunday week though :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Once simon is back to work this week i will check with him as it looks like there are 5 spaces free for this sundays training , if so then anyone that can make this one put your name asap so not to miss out :thumb:

kelly


----------



## majcas84

Hi. Just paid final balance by PayPal. Looking forward to next week.

Anyone know which junction of the M25 is nearest?

Thanks


----------



## Rough Diamond

j2 then take the a2 towards gravesend


----------



## paul_f

-Simon- said:


> Sure...still a few spots for Sunday week though :thumb:


I would have loved to but off to Wales mountain biking for the weekend

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lupostef

Anyone from Essex way going? Or going to be going up the A120/A12 fancy meeting up for the drive? 
Stef
:wave:


----------



## Pugboi

Lupostef said:


> Ill be in for another advanced day if there will be another?


I'll be up for this after Sunday if it all goes how I think it will go !! :thumb:


----------



## astonhold

Lupostef said:


> Ill be in for another advanced day if there will be another?


Me too


----------



## bradwil

So i can't read my private message because of my posting count being less than whatever. I take the message is about the remainder of the training fee...I have just made a payment for myself and my +1.
Thanks


----------



## Lupostef

bradwil said:


> So i can read my private message because of my posting count being less than whatever. I take the message is about the remainder of the training fee...I have just made a payment for myself and my +1.
> Thanks


Welcome another 5 members and you'll be able to read them pal, will take you 2mins, 30seconds :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

The tea / coffee / crisps / chocolate / coke / 7up / water / and cups are all ready for sunday . 


All we need is the pizza list and we are ready to go :thumb:

whos good at making cakes , would just go down perfectly with a drink just before the end of the day, some kind guy brought along a dodo juice cake for all to eat on dodo training 

oh and maybe we might be doing some machine polishing in between eating :lol:

kelly


----------



## astonhold

Just sent final payment to Kelly. See you Sunday


----------



## Dubhead

Myself + 1 would be up for this...are we too late?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Dubhead said:


> Myself + 1 would be up for this...are we too late?


Nope still got spaces for you , i guess you are from Facebook ?

i have let simon who is organising the day know of your enquiry :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Dubhead

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Nope still got spaces for you , i guess you are from Facebook ?
> 
> i have let simon who is organising the day know of your enquiry :thumb:
> 
> Kelly


Fantastic thank you very much...

Look forward to hearing from Simon and Sunday!


----------



## -Simon-

Dubhead said:


> Myself + 1 would be up for this...are we too late?


Certainly not too late please make your payment in full via paypal as a gift...details on page one of the thread :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275720&highlight=pizza

Please include your user name and your and your friend's real names, and pizza preference 

Don't forget to subscribe for updates.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Bond

Final payment sent


----------



## Grande_GTi

all paid

(Ricky Sohanpal)

See u sunday


----------



## -Simon-

Grande_GTi said:


> all paid
> 
> (Ricky Sohanpal)
> 
> See u sunday


Thanks buddy :thumb:

Please let me know your pizza choice 

Regards

Simon


----------



## Dubhead

Sorry replied to the wrong thread lol...

All paid Harmeet Chana and as above Ricky.

Thanks see you Sunday


----------



## -Simon-

Dubhead said:


> Sorry replied to the wrong thread lol...
> 
> All paid Harmeet Chana and as above Ricky.
> 
> Thanks see you Sunday


Spotted that :lol:

Please let me know your choice of pizza asap :thumb:

Regards

Simon


----------



## Dubhead

-Simon- said:


> Spotted that :lol:
> 
> Please let me know your choice of pizza asap :thumb:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Simon


Yep sorry....meat feast for me please


----------



## Lupostef

Lupostef said:


> Anyone from Essex way going? Or going to be going up the A120/A12 fancy meeting up for the drive?
> Stef
> :wave:


Bump anyone?


----------



## howie parks

Will everyone be turning up with already clean cars? If so I will kindly volunteer mine as a cleaning test subject for the guys at kds.


----------



## astonhold

Mine won't be clean. No time between last week and Sunday to clean it!


----------



## Madafwo

Mine wont be clean, working between now and then and there isn't much point anyway. 

No matter how much I clean the car it doesn't get rid of the rust.


----------



## -Simon-

*Ok, guys just 4 more days to secure one of the 4 remaining spots...don't miss this chance to enjoy a great event.

Kind regards

Simon*


----------



## Bkjames

If i come up in the ST it will be filthy as have been having to use it for work 150 miles a night as my work horse is awaiting a vosa check

Might end up borrowing my parents car if the wife needs the ST and there car will be dirty too


Brian


----------



## tony trucker

Bkjames said:


> If i come up in the ST it will be filthy as have been having to use it for work 150 miles a night as my work horse is awaiting a vosa check
> 
> Might end up borrowing my parents car if the wife needs the ST and there car will be dirty too
> 
> Brian


Dont worry how dirty your car will be, you wont be polishing it at the course.

After you have learnt a few techniques from kelly and the other staff you will be able to make it shine better than ever.


----------



## horico

Looking forward to this day (and the pizza!) but not the 95 mile drive each way! Anyone else coming a bit of a distance?


----------



## Lupostef

horico said:


> Looking forward to this day (and the pizza!) but not the 95 mile drive each way! Anyone else coming a bit of a distance?


93.7miles for me :lol:


----------



## Madafwo

Apparently 62.5 miles for me and all lovely twisties through the countryside. Awesome


----------



## Lupostef

Madafwo said:


> Apparently 62.5 miles for me and all lovely twisties through the countryside. Awesome


Lovely straight motorways with a cracked spring and leaking shocks for me :lol:


----------



## Bkjames

Dunno how many miles for me, not even looked how to get there yet, i am Essex so its over dartford crossing and round the m25


Brian


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Well very nearly there! Just two more days until KDS II....I can't wait! :buffer:

I have emailed through the Pizza order and know that Kelly has lots of goodies to keep us going through out the day. The weather looks set to be dry which will make those journeys a little more pleasant for everyone, and the day even better.

Keep an eye on the thread for final updates over the next couple of days.

In respect of the arrival and start time please could I ask you to run through the following?


Please do not arrive before 9am as we will be setting up :driver:
Please don't arrive after 9-30am as we will have started 
Please respect our neighbours in surrounding units 
Please remember to bring your own machines/pads etc if you would like to run them :buffer:
Please bring your own directors chair for a comfy seat at lunch :thumb:
Please remember to have fun! :lol:

*Still four spots up for grabs - first come first served - so don't miss your chance!*


----------



## Pugboi

I better leave mine at 9 then as it will take me five mins to drive up there !! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right sent pizza list is in :thumb:

will be getting ready tomorrow for sunday , as before there maybe finished customers car inside and if so we dont leave a finished car outside until customer has collected , i will do everything to get them collected on saturday so we have entire workshop , IF there is a car inside please be careful:thumb:.

we have been mental busy (the busiest KDS have ever been at any time/season through out the year) and have a completely full workshop this week and next , the new bentley we have in for repaint - wheel refurb - dent removal - detail is going to be covertly in the spray oven on sunday out the way (well was covertly until now) can be viewed through the glass oven doors 

see you sunday :buffer:

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Oh and the pizza owner popped in last week to make sure its the same procedure as last time ,and got asking what we do and viewed a few cars in the workshop and now has left his car for detail and wheel refurbishment :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Roy

Lupostef said:


> 93.7miles for me :lol:


Race you down mate, be only about the erm... 3rd time this week :driver:


----------



## gtechrob

just loading gtechniq wares into the wagon now - there will be first dabs on exo 180ml


----------



## -Simon-

gtechrob said:


> just loading gtechniq wares into the wagon now - there will be first dabs on exo 180ml


hey Rob,

What about the payment options on the day?

Cheers Simon


----------



## Ronnie

reallly would love to make it over for a days craic.... have a great day on Sunday...


----------



## Lupostef

Roy said:


> Race you down mate, be only about the erm... 3rd time this week :driver:


You've lost me pal?


----------



## egon

Oh, see, now thats just not fair....Gtech are going to be there and i i set one foot out of the house, my wife will castrate me with my DA....
dammit!!!


----------



## Roy

Lupostef said:


> You've lost me pal?


As well as my own detailing business, I sometimes help out KDS boys when then get extra busy :thumb: It's just a shame I live 90 miles away, tomorrow will be my 3rd day this week :driver:


----------



## Lupostef

Roy said:


> As well as my own detailing business, I sometimes help out KDS boys when then get extra busy :thumb: It's just a shame I live 90 miles away, tomorrow will be my 3rd day this week :driver:


I see :lol: don't mind taking you of your on the way Roy? Going up the A120/A12 then M25?


----------



## Roy

Lupostef said:


> I see :lol: don't mind taking you of your on the way Roy? Going up the A120/A12 then M25?


It's ok mate, i'll be getting there early to help the guys set up. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Kickasskev

Is there anything like this going on up near sunderland/newcastle way? Have quite a knowledge of Machine Polishing but there is ALWAYS room for improvement.


----------



## Lupostef

En route all ready, this time on a day off isn't my favourite though :lol:

Looking forward to the dart ford tunnel mind.

See you all soon :wave:


----------



## -Simon-

egon said:


> Oh, see, now thats just not fair....Gtech are going to be there and i i set one foot out of the house, my wife will castrate me with my DA....
> dammit!!!


Just do it :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> En route all ready, this time on a day off isn't my favourite though :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to the dart ford tunnel mind.
> 
> See you all soon :wave:


Safe journey buddy :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Kickasskev said:


> Is there anything like this going on up near sunderland/newcastle way? Have quite a knowledge of Machine Polishing but there is ALWAYS room for improvement.


Keep you eye on DW sure something will come up :thumb:


----------



## Rough Diamond

great day guys and simon learnt a lot about the rotary now feeling more confident to pick up mine and use now rather than the DA and met a good bunch of guys,cant wait for another day to show of what ive learnt in-between


----------



## Madafwo

Fantastic day, thanks to all involved. I have learned so much and I don't feel so scared to pick up a rotary now. 

Only downside is I have to find the money to buy a Flex.


----------



## howie parks

thank you for all the effort and organising that has been put into this, it was a good day, tired now but looking forward to my next dry day off.

thank you.


----------



## astonhold

Top day. Really appreciate the time given up by all those involved in putting it on. Just need to get a rotary, a da, some polish, a sun gun oh and a paint thickness gauge now!!!

Look forward to the next event


----------



## Pugboi

Thanks for such a good day lads !! Can't believe how much I have learnt !! Picking up a 53 plate mondeo estate in the next few days so will be busting out the rotary next weekend me thinks !! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dodd87

Thanks very much to everyone involved today, a fantastic informative day. I have met some brilliant people and I'm amazed at the skill demonstrated. Will be cracking out my rotary over the next few weeks. 

Simon - great to meet you, I will PM you some feedback shortly.

Matt


----------



## bradwil

Thanks to Simon and the KDS team for the day. I feel more confident in what I'm actually gonna be doing now...even though I'm only using the DA!
But it was good to see the correction in action.
Thanks from me and my Atheem.
Brad

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Feedback so far seems to be resounding approval, I've got to say the learns we picked up from KDS I made the whole event feel very much slicker from my perspective :thumb:

*I am delighted that everyone had such a great time, and would be grateful if you could take a few minutes to let me know one thing you really liked about the event, and if there is one thing that you might like to change? This feedback is really valuable and will help to shape future events.*

As discussed in the wash up there will be more beginners events coming soon, so if you know of anyone who would like to be added to the reserves list please let me know.

When the dust has settled a little I will chat with Kelly and start working on the intermediate event...as discussed this will look in more detail at particular problem areas, more specialist techniques and take you all up a notch in terms of skills...No wet sanding just yet but as Kelly said one step at a time!

*If you are interested in the intermediate event please pm me as I will be creating a separate list for contact when dates are set...*

Thanks again for supporting this event, I look forward to meeting you again :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Just wanted to say a massive thanks to Simon, Kelly and everyone else involved today . Had a fantastic time and learnt some techniques I could have never dreamt of learning otherwise. Good company as well enjoyed the company of everyone in my group. I'll defo be up for an advanced training day if its given the go ahead :thumb:. 

Had a bit of a spirited drive home with Dubhead and Grande_GTI (not sure which one of you owned the car) :lol: and someones R35 GTR, mental quick :lol:

A shame with the current situation of Rob at Gtech, hope eveythings as well as it can be there . 

Pizza was decent as well :lol: wonder how much a delivery to Harwich would be :lol:.

All in all a great day and thanks once again to everyone invloved 

Stef :wave:


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> Just wanted to say a massive thanks to Simon, Kelly and everyone else involved today . Had a fantastic time and learnt some techniques I could have never dreamt of learning otherwise. Good company as well enjoyed the company of everyone in my group. I'll defo be up for an advanced training day if its given the go ahead :thumb:.
> 
> Had a bit of a spirited drive home with Dubhead and Grande_GTI (not sure which one of you owned the car) :lol: and someones R35 GTR, mental quick :lol:
> 
> A shame with the current situation of Rob at Gtech, hope eveythings as well as it can be there .
> 
> Pizza was decent as well :lol: wonder how much a delivery to Harwich would be :lol:.
> 
> All in all a great day and thanks once again to everyone invloved
> 
> Stef :wave:


I'll put you down for number 1 spot on the intermediate day:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

-Simon- said:


> I'll put you down for number 1 spot on the intermediate day:thumb:


:lol: cheers pal, any perks for being #1 :lol:

Best £60 I've spent detailing wise today, I've just PM'd you with my thoughts.


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> :lol: cheers pal, any perks for being #1 :lol:
> 
> Best £60 I've spent detailing wise today, I've just PM'd you with my thoughts.


You'll be the first to know when the date is set! :lol:

Thanks for the PM feedback appreciated :thumb:


----------



## StevieM3

GT-R was me:thumb: could not help myself but kept it on low boost so as not to go completely cazy

What a fantastic day I had. So glad that I decided to make the trip down from Rugby. Can't thank Simon and the KDS team enough for really giving me the confidence to start using my DA (and no doubt rotary soon). Learned tons and there was a great balance of hands on and practical demonstration. 

I would absolutely be up for doing an intermediate course soon.

Nice to meet lots of other similarly minded individuals too....pleased there's a few of us out there


----------



## -Simon-

StevieM3 said:


> GT-R was me:thumb: could not help myself but kept it on low boost so as not to go completely cazy
> 
> What a fantastic day I had. So glad that I decided to make the trip down from Rugby. Can't thank Simon and the KDS team enough for really giving me the confidence to start using my DA (and no doubt rotary soon). Learned tons and there was a great balance of hands on and practical demonstration.
> 
> I would absolutely be up for doing an intermediate course soon.
> 
> Nice to meet lots of other similarly minded individuals too....pleased there's a few of us out there


Thanks buddy,

Added you to the intermediates list :thumb:


----------



## dodd87

I'm certainly be up for an intermediate course! As promised, ill PM some feedback ASAP.

Thanks again guys 

Matt


----------



## Bkjames

Had a excellent day, and learnt loads feel loads more confident about picking up my rotary, found everyone to be so friendly, and took the time to answer any questions anyone in our group had

Massive thanks to Simon and Kelly & the team for organizing a great day :thumb:

Me and Stuart will be interested in a intermediate course 


Brian


----------



## Pugboi

Thanks again Simon great to meet you and the other faces at kds like Kelly said at the start its not just him !! What a top bloke !! I'd be well-up for the next corse just pm me and I'll be there :thumb::thumb:

Will pm you some feedback over later !! 

Also cheers to kds for letting me buy a dodo juice supernatural cloth as wanted something good for my finishing cut:thumb:


----------



## Prgreer

Thank you Simon for arranging such a great day, Kelly and the boys were great.
Please put my name down for the intermediate course please.
Paul


----------



## mstenn

Cracking day! Bring on the intermediate day....add me to the list Simon ;-)

Thanks for putting on such an event.

Nothing beats being shown by a team of Pros.


----------



## Melkor

Excellant day thanks to you all for putting this on.
Can't wait to get the rotary out now!
I would definitely like to do the intermediate course
Cheers Simon


----------



## Rough Diamond

put me down for the intermediate course still thinking about the day but dont think you can change wht we did today as kelly said it woz an introduction to machine polishing and i think well all took away good knowledge to pick up and do it ourself`s with confidence and get a good finish with just a day like today


----------



## Stevesuds

Anyone got some pics?


----------



## astonhold

Yup, but can't upload them till later 

Simon I did PM you but not sure you got it? I would be up for intermediate course if one is arranged.

Cheers


----------



## Lupostef

Stevesuds said:


> Anyone got some pics?


Didn't even think to :lol: should have done really, there was somebody taking photos though.


----------



## Grande_GTi

First of a Massive thank you to Simon for the leg work in getting thing's organised and working closely with Kelly and the KDS Team for putting on a great training day.

Personnaly I found it very good, the knowledge that all 5 work/training station techs was immense, they're expanations we're always very direct and honest.

I came away from the training day very positive and looking forward getting on with a Rotary, only snag is after using those awesome flex machines I feel my bank account might have to feel a pinch for a bit lol

Met some interesting guys at the training day, and saw some lovely cars

As for the drive home had few little spurts of non-sensible driving, That skyline looked very angry on the move, and sounded amazing, Luposteff was loving the growling from the exhaust through the tunnel.

Stick me and Dubhead down for the intermediate class to please.

Once again massive thank you to Kelly & KDS team and to Simon


----------



## Bkjames

Simon, Can you add my mate Ben to the intermediate course aswell 


cheer's Brian


----------



## majcas84

Huge thanks to Simon and everyone at KDS for yesterday. :thumb: :thumb: Really well organised day.

I can't believe how quickly the day passed. As someone completely new to machine polishing I found everyone to be really helpful and approachable and all the guys at KDS give you the confidence that you're learning from people who really know their stuff. No confusing jargon and no BS!

Would definitely like to attend a future intermediate day, but might be best for me to get some practical experience under my belt first.

And thanks also to everyone in my group, it was a pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## -Simon-

Cheers Guys,

Thanks for the positive feed back, I am really pleased with how it went, and that you all enjoyed it so much :thumb:

I have started a reserves list for the intermediate event on page 1 of this thread so keep an eye out for updates over the coming weeks.

Can't leave it too long, need to get the rest of the hearse polished :lol:

Regards


Simon


----------



## Rough Diamond

Can't leave it too long, need to get the rest of the hearse polished 
lol sticky paint simon


----------



## -Simon-

Rough Diamond said:


> Can't leave it too long, need to get the rest of the hearse polished
> lol sticky paint simon


I wasn't worried for a second 

TBH is was good to see a pro dealing with something less straight forward, and in fact something that the hobbiest could easily come across! Kelly rapidly funnelled down through the options to come up with the perfect combo and as soon as the pad was primed the process was massively easier, and what an improvement!

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Here are a few pics that Kons took while we were all having a coffee break .



















And some of the pupils cars , must say nice line guys :driver:



















whos got the silver M3 E46 /\ /\ /\ above your front wings been painted  sorry could not resist :lol:

My friend and maybe future KDS staff member popped in on sunday later on in the afternoon and took some photos of us doing our training , there should be some nice pics and i will post once got them :thumb:

Great day for the teachers and hopefully great day for the pupils too ?

I think simon has done a smashing job of turning these days into what they are now , each one is progressing nicely into the next training season .

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Had a phone call today, (well paul took a call) from a dealership in south London about a new car sold with paint damage and swirls , the new owner has asked for KDS to correct the new car after the dealerships bodyshop has tried and failed and in fact made it worse. 

heard this many time before. 

The salesman said to paul "you must be good i live local and popped in sunday to workout where you are in readiness to drop off the car i want to book in" "you were open on sunday and had loads of nice cars outside you looked very busy" , how funny paul them came clean and told him we were holding a training day and they were the pupils cars  not ALL kds cars to be worked on 

I dont think the cars would off all fitted in the KDS workshop :lol:

Kelly


----------



## dodd87

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Here are a few pics that Kons took while we were all having a coffee break .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the pupils cars , must say nice line guys :driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos got the silver M3 E46 /\ /\ /\ above your front wings been painted  sorry could not resist :lol:
> 
> My friend and maybe future KDS staff member popped in on sunday later on in the afternoon and took some photos of us doing our training , there should be some nice pics and i will post once got them :thumb:
> 
> Great day for the teachers and hopefully great day for the pupils too ?
> 
> I think simon has done a smashing job of turning these days into what they are now , each one is progressing nicely into the next training season .
> 
> Kelly


An excellent day Kelly, I had a constant smile on my face throughout the day. As mentioned to Simon, it was incredible to learn that you can read and read threads on here for months but your demonstration on Simons wing in particular, made sense in a matter of minutes. I can appreciate your teaching style and that's one of the main reasons I would to attend an intermediate course with you and your team.

As for that guys silver M3, that also made me chuckle. I seem to remember him mentioning to me in the morning it had just come back from repair. Apologies for my little fiesta letting that line of fairly mean machines down 

Matt


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Had a phone call today, (well paul took a call) from a dealership in south London about a new car sold with paint damage and swirls , the new owner has asked for KDS to correct the new car after the dealerships bodyshop has tried and failed and in fact made it worse.
> 
> heard this many time before.
> 
> The salesman said to paul "you must be good i live local and popped in sunday to workout where you are in readiness to drop off the car i want to book in" "you were open on sunday and had loads of nice cars outside you looked very busy" , how funny paul them came clean and told him we were holding a training day and they were the pupils cars  not ALL kds cars to be worked on
> 
> I dont think the cars would off all fitted in the KDS workshop :lol:
> 
> Kelly


That's classic :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

looks like another brilliant training day guys, it's people like Kelly and his team and Simon that are willing to do the leg work in setting this kind of thing up (theres alot more work involved than some may think ), that make DW the great forum that it is :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

dodd87 said:


> An excellent day Kelly, I had a constant smile on my face throughout the day. As mentioned to Simon, it was incredible to learn that you can read and read threads on here for months but your demonstration on Simons wing in particular, made sense in a matter of minutes. I can appreciate your teaching style and that's one of the main reasons I would to attend an intermediate course with you and your team.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt .

I believe this is why my one 2 one training courses are going down so well , had really great feedback from them , pupils say i make it easy to understand dont over complicate things .

I will be a bit cheeky and copy and paste for a pupil recently that spent 2 days with me .

"Hi Kelly

I just wanted to drop you an email to thank you for your time over the last couple of days. I had a great time and I feel far more confident in being able to deliver the standards that I aspire to. I would love to be able to come back at some stage!!

Your reputation is thoroughly deserved and I can only hope that one day I am somewhere close to being able to deliver what you and your team deliver.

I'm sorry for keeping you there until nealry 10pm last night - I enjoy talking to interesting people 

Thanks again.

Kind regards"

I have had a few guys while training one 2 one with me chose a number of days and then ask could we do an extra day while they are with me after learning so much and wanting more :thumb: , and had a few back months later for next modules after learning so much from the first training seasons.

It seems addictive 

Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

-Kev- said:


> looks like another brilliant training day guys, it's people like Kelly and his team and Simon that are willing to do the leg work in setting this kind of thing up (theres alot more work involved than some may think ), that make DW the great forum that it is :thumb:


Can I put you down for the intermediate event?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

dodd87 said:


> As for that guys silver M3, that also made me chuckle. I seem to remember him mentioning to me in the morning it had just come back from repair. Apologies for my little fiesta letting that line of fairly mean machines down
> 
> Matt


As simon warned you first thing in the morning while signing you all in "dont let kelly view your car" not once did i walk into the car park :lol:

last group training day i found most cars had been painted and sometimes the owner were not aware 

Kelly


----------



## astonhold

Here are some of mine taken on the iPhone during the day. Not the best, but I was too engrossed in the sessions!















Regards

astonhold


----------



## RS EDDIE

Was a great day, with some very helpful and informative people who were always willing to listen to questions and let us have a go at the various machines on offer aswell as a non biased opinion on finishing products

Would be very interested in a one to one course or the intermediate course so by all means put me down again.

All in all, a very well organised day, which went well with no hiccups or problems. Great VFM and good food, people, venue and staff.

(oh and ps. That bonnet in the pic above has to be the best finish on black paint I have ever seen. It was like looking at the surroundings 100m behind me, when looking at the paint finish!!!)



:buffer::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::buffer:


----------



## -Kev-

-Simon- said:


> Can I put you down for the intermediate event?


you certainly can Simon, thanks 
(date depending that is..)


----------



## dodd87

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thanks Matt .
> 
> I believe this is why my one 2 one training courses are going down so well , had really great feedback from them , pupils say i make it easy to understand dont over complicate things .
> 
> I will be a bit cheeky and copy and paste for a pupil recently that spent 2 days with me .
> 
> "Hi Kelly
> 
> I just wanted to drop you an email to thank you for your time over the last couple of days. I had a great time and I feel far more confident in being able to deliver the standards that I aspire to. I would love to be able to come back at some stage!!
> 
> Your reputation is thoroughly deserved and I can only hope that one day I am somewhere close to being able to deliver what you and your team deliver.
> 
> I'm sorry for keeping you there until nealry 10pm last night - I enjoy talking to interesting people
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Kind regards"
> 
> I have had a few guys while training one 2 one with me chose a number of days and then ask could we do an extra day while they are with me after learning so much and wanting more :thumb: , and had a few back months later for next modules after learning so much from the first training seasons.
> 
> It seems addictive
> 
> Kelly


It is addictive, as weird as it sounds I keep reliving the moment in my head when you just kept reapplying compound without even taking the pad off the paint as it were - and then it clicks why a professional detail costs what it does. The cost doesn't just cover the end result, but the cost of the skill which all of your staff can demonstrate to an exceptional level. I am only a hobbyist detailer and don't do it for money, and in all honesty find it relaxes me. If I can find a way to better my skills with a machine and turn it in to the art form it is I'm sure it will make it much more of a relaxing experience. See you on the next one...

Matt


----------



## -Simon-

-Kev- said:


> you certainly can Simon, thanks
> (date depending that is..)


Done :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

RS EDDIE said:


> (oh and ps. That bonnet in the pic above has to be the best finish on black paint I have ever seen. It was like looking at the surroundings 100m behind me, when looking at the paint finish!!!)
> 
> :buffer::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::buffer:


i will make the quote seem more real for you :thumb:



















hows that 

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Or of course i can link a video in HD for you 






kelly


----------



## Bkjames

Glad you didn't walk round our cars yesterday, my Mondeo ST was filthy been using it every night, for the last month doing over a 100 miles a night for work, and the missus uses it during the day with the kids not had a chance to clean it for over a month:wall:

Be glad when my work horses back on the road


Brian


----------



## Bkjames

RS EDDIE said:


> Was a great day, with some very helpful and informative people who were always willing to listen to questions and let us have a go at the various machines on offer aswell as a non biased opinion on finishing products
> 
> Would be very interested in a one to one course or the intermediate course so by all means put me down again.
> 
> All in all, a very well organised day, which went well with no hiccups or problems. Great VFM and good food, people, venue and staff.
> 
> (oh and ps. That bonnet in the pic above has to be the best finish on black paint I have ever seen. It was like looking at the surroundings 100m behind me, when looking at the paint finish!!!)
> 
> :buffer::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::buffer:


Edd if you fancy doing the one on one course maybe me and Stuart can do it with you? Think it was mentioned we could do it in small groups of 3

Brian


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

astonhold said:


> Here are some of mine taken on the iPhone during the day. Not the best, but I was too engrossed in the sessions!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> astonhold


Now you get a discount on any more training days my friend for capturing Roy yet again at the food table :lol: you dont know how much workshop banter he is going to get when he is back in KDS tomorrow :thumb:

Make the day go much better when we can laugh at each other , well mostly roy 

i so know he will read this thread lol

Kelly


----------



## RS EDDIE

Kelly....That Bonnet....Oh that bonnet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brian im up for it mate, just find out the cost and availability mate.

Kelly???


----------



## -Kev-

must've been Marsbars on that table, Roy would'nt go near it otherwise


----------



## markamo

hi simon can you add me to the new list please:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

markamo said:


> hi simon can you add me to the new list please:thumb:


Done!


----------



## Roy

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Now you get a discount on any more training days my friend for capturing Roy yet again at the food table :lol: you dont know how much workshop banter he is going to get when he is back in KDS tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> Kelly


Cheeky, I think I'm making you a cup of tea there  Admittedly I'm in reaching distance of them damn Mars bars, lol



-Kev- said:


> must've been Marsbars on that table, Roy would'nt go near it otherwise


There was the odd Mars bar consumed, I saved one for when were finished training like a cigar in a Hannibal from the A Team style "I love it when a Plan comes together" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roy

I hope everyone enjoyed the day, I had a great time. I was also glad I surprised a few people with what can be achieved with Dual Action polishing using some of the new microfiber pads and systems. 

If we go to an intermediate day we can look more closely at these systems and techniques, we’ll see just how far we can push the DA in terms of correction :thumb:

Thanks, Roy.


----------



## Madafwo

I'd be up for the intermediate day, obviously depends on whether I have chance to practise some of the techniques learned first.


----------



## -Simon-

Madafwo said:


> I'd be up for the intermediate day, obviously depends on whether I have chance to practise some of the techniques learned first.


added :thumb:


----------



## astonhold

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Now you get a discount on any more training days my friend for capturing Roy yet again at the food table :lol: you dont know how much workshop banter he is going to get when he is back in KDS tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> Make the day go much better when we can laugh at each other , well mostly roy
> 
> i so know he will read this thread lol
> 
> Kelly


Sweet, I'll hold you to that!! I'm sure I saw Roy sneaking a mars bar or two in his pockets later on....! :lol:


----------



## astonhold

Roy said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed the day, I had a great time. I was also glad I surprised a few people with what can be achieved with Dual Action polishing using some of the new microfiber pads and systems.
> 
> If we go to an intermediate day we can look more closely at these systems and techniques, we'll see just how far we can push the DA in terms of correction :thumb:
> 
> Thanks, Roy.


That would be great. I was part of the last group who had you demonstrate the DA and up to that point I was sold on the rotary but you made me think twice now! Hmmmm Meguiars at £160 or Flex at £400!


----------



## blackS2000

Great day Guy's and a big thank's to Kelly and his team and Simon for making it all possible :wave:

I've decided against the Flex on the ground's of expense and only using it 2 or 3 time's a year .

Thank's to Roy I may invest in a more powerful DA .

I have ordered some scholl pad's and polish's  

A question I do have is this :

How the hell do I get my car to shine like that bonnet ?

P.S. Thank's Kelly for you know what


----------



## RS EDDIE

I was told by one of that the bonnet was painted, wet sanded, painted then laquered and then the machines came out on it....:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Roy said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed the day, I had a great time. I was also glad I surprised a few people with what can be achieved with Dual Action polishing using some of the new microfiber pads and systems.
> 
> If we go to an intermediate day we can look more closely at these systems and techniques, we'll see just how far we can push the DA in terms of correction :thumb:
> 
> Thanks, Roy.


I must say again Roy, the orange peel removal stunned me!!


----------



## horico

Kelly @ KDS said:


> whos got the silver M3 E46 /\ /\ /\ above your front wings been painted  sorry could not resist :lol:
> 
> Kelly


I hope that's not all you spotted! I mentioned to Simon the I would be up for you giving it a once over - I know a few bits have been done, one recently is shortly to be complained about....

Matt


----------



## Zorrocooldude

*courses*

any planned for october or november regards mike g:buffer:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

horico said:


> I hope that's not all you spotted! I mentioned to Simon the I would be up for you giving it a once over - I know a few bits have been done, one recently is shortly to be complained about....
> 
> Matt


I really did not go into car park , last time i did i spent another hour or so just looking at pupils cars , and trying to give everyone the best advice ,i noticed from the photo as i was uploading only .

On other days i did But this did not go down very well at HOME getting in so late on a sunday the ONLY day i dont work 12 hours min.

Had a guy ask me to look at just his car after the training, but it would of turned into more if all other days are something to go by, so now i dont walk into car park unless its part of the training day plans 

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Zorrocooldude said:


> any planned for october or november regards mike g:buffer:


Keep subscribed for details on the next event....


----------



## LukeTripod87

Put me down for an intermediate day please!


----------



## egon

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I really did not go into car park , last time i did i spent another hour or so just looking at pupils cars , and trying to give everyone the best advice ,i noticed from the photo as i was uploading only .
> 
> On other days i did But this did not go down very well at HOME getting in so late on a sunday the ONLY day i dont work 12 hours min.
> 
> Had a guy ask me to look at just his car after the training, but it would of turned into more if all other days are something to go by, so now i dont walk into car park unless its part of the training day plans
> 
> kelly


The main reason I was glad of a bloody great car park with me at the far end!!! 


Holding my breath for the intermediate course...
:buffer:


----------



## CHALKYUK

Anymore courses planned for neginners? And how much would it cost please?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

CHALKYUK said:


> Anymore courses planned for neginners? And how much would it cost please?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355091

Read through the thread and put your name down :thumb:


----------



## CHALKYUK

Thanks


----------

